

Announcing The jQuery Standards Team - knowtheory
http://blog.jquery.com/2011/10/24/announcing-the-jquery-standards-team/

======
Xurinos
My first thought about a jQuery standards team was that they would rate
plugins on "adheres to jQuery interface standard". Too many times I grab some
contributor's plugin for adding behavior to primitives, only to find out that
they taint the namespace unnecessarily or depart from jQuery's query-and-
return model and require invasive workarounds to conform. jQuery is really
flexible; many "plugins" are not.

------
ecaron
One of the most intriguing parts of this endeavor is utilizing GitHub's issue
tracker - <https://github.com/jquery/standards/issues> \- to openly discuss
and debate topics that the standards group should be lobbying.

~~~
davej
Here's another interesting use of the issue tracker by Paul Irish (of the
jQuery Standards Team): <https://github.com/paulirish/lazyweb-requests/issues>

~~~
taitems
Thank you so very much for this. I'm a fan of all things Paul Irish and now
I'm making my way through the list in great detail.

------
est
I think browser DOM should just embed a native implementation of jQuery.

~~~
mappu
Then you'd be stuck supporting old versions of jQuery.

Why not have it the other way around? Have the webpage define the DOM
implementation. Taken to its extremes, that would basically solve backward-
compatibility.

~~~
est
> Then you'd be stuck supporting old versions of jQuery.

No, support only core functions of jQuery. All of them.

You know what is old version? Stuff like getElementById() .

------
knowtheory
This is interesting. jQuery started as a way to smooth over the variations
delivered by different browser implementations. So by it's nature it's goal is
delivering a better experience for developers using JS.

The tension i see is that browser implementations by their very nature are a
deviation and departure from the standard. jQuery is a repair process on
someone else's broken shit. So, jQuery has lots of anti-patterns for how
things _shouldn't_ be done, and some of the workarounds that are actively in
deployment.

It'll be interesting to see whether this injects a voice for sanity and
practicality into the discussion process, or whether this will just make
conversations about standards more vociferous.

------
Archio
This is great, developers could use a voice at the W3C. Wait, how did they do
that awesome effect with the screenshot that's slanted and angled like that?
Is that a special filter, or did they do that in Photoshop?

~~~
Stratoscope
Right click. View Image.

~~~
Archio
I know, I saw. My question is, how did they do that?

------
suyash
Only 2 people in this standards team?

~~~
pjscott
A small but significant increase from zero people.

